# Mexico legalizes pot, cocaine, opium, heroin.



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So they want to punish the sellrs, but not the consumers but just made it much easier to consume...so there will be more of everything on the street...real fcuking smart.

MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Owning marijuana, cocaine and even heroin will no longer be a crime in Mexico if the drugs are carried in small amounts for personal use, under legislation passed by the Congress.

Police will not penalize people for possessing up to 5 grams of marijuana, 5 grams of opium, 25 milligrams of heroin or 500 milligrams of cocaine, under a bill passed by senators late on Thursday and earlier approved by the lower house.

People caught with larger quantities of drugs will be treated as narcotics dealers and face increased jail terms under the plan.

The government says the measure allows police to focus on major drug dealers, and President Fox is expected to sign it into law.

"This law provides more judicial tools for authorities to fight crime," presidential spokesman Ruben Aguilar said on Friday.

Hundreds of people including several police officers have been killed in the past year as drug cartels battle authorities and compete with each other for control of lucrative cocaine, marijuana and heroin smuggling routes from Mexico into the United States.

The violence has raged mostly in northern Mexico but in recent months has spread south to cities like vacation resort Acapulco.

Under current law, it is up to local judges and police to decide on a case-by-case basis whether people should be prosecuted for possessing small quantities of drugs, a source at the Senate's health commission told Reuters.

"The object of this law is to not put consumers in jail, but rather those who sell and poison," said Sen. Jorge Zermeno of the ruling National Action Party.

Fifty-three senators voted for the bill with 26 votes against it.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Really Ted, there just jumping the border for a better life.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hmmmm maybe all of our crack heads, pot heads, etc. will emmigrate to Mexico... No wait why would they? They wouldn't get free health care, education, welfare etc. Darn and I was hoping Mexico's new law would bring something positive to the table.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

There was a guy on Fox N Friends the other day advocating this policy for America. He came off as a whack job.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nothing like surrendering the war on drugs....maybe they had French advisors??


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Excellent point killjoy... Mexico is giving in to the war on drugs, disgusting. However, if they could offer health care and education like NPD said, maybe we'll get lucky and start a reverse immigration problem.... the Mexican Federale's can try to keep all the scumbag Americans from crossing the border into Mexico. We could only dream.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> Police will not penalize people for possessing up to 5 grams of marijuana, 5 grams of opium, 25 milligrams of heroin or 500 milligrams of cocaine, under a bill passed by senators late on Thursday and earlier approved by the lower house.


So the Mexican cops will carry new digital scales on their duty belts as part of the new equipment.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Funny it didnt say anything about age restrictions. I guess they dont care about kids overdosing or turning into junkies. Remember the druggies still have to purchase the product and support there habbit, there will be house breaks, armed robbery and violence everywere. Well it will cary over to the U.S no dought, I guess we wont go out of buisness anytime soon.


----------

